# Loud Paslode Cordless



## Timmbo (Feb 6, 2009)

I bought a Paslode angled cordless finish nailer about a year ago. It works great, and overall very pleased except for one thing. Its very loud. 

Any time I've seen cordless nailers being used on TV there's a little "click" each time they pull the trigger, when I pull my trigger I get a loud "POW".

If this is normal, fine. And if not, any ideas what might be causing this to happen.

Thanks.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

It's normal. The mics on tv probably have a high limit cutoff which is why it doesn't appear too loud. Use hearing and eye protection and you'll be fine.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

If the nail goes into the wood do not worry about it. Everything on TV is not real. They only use props, actors and stunt carpenters. Framing passloads are load, trim guns are less noisy.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

there is a steel mesh muffler of sorts at the exaust ports might just want to make sure its there and in the correct position


----------



## Timmbo (Feb 6, 2009)

*Paslode Muffler*

Thanks. I'll take a look.



[email protected] said:


> there is a steel mesh muffler of sorts at the exaust ports might just want to make sure its there and in the correct position


----------



## Timmbo (Feb 6, 2009)

*Loud Paslode*

Thanks. Good to know. The noise doesn't bother me so much, its the dog that freaks out. When I use the nail gun, I close her off in a room as far away as possible from my work area. 




jerryh3 said:


> It's normal. The mics on tv probably have a high limit cutoff which is why it doesn't appear too loud. Use hearing and eye protection and you'll be fine.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Timmbo said:


> Thanks. Good to know. The noise doesn't bother me so much, its the dog that freaks out. When I use the nail gun, I close her off in a room as far away as possible from my work area.


Not a problem. I have Paslode finish and framing nailers and like them both.


----------

